# Dota 2 Pubstomp Karlsruhe 13.08.2016



## Stormado (11. August 2016)

Hallöchen zusammen,

am 13.08., also am Samstag, findet ja das Finale zum TI6 von Dota 2 statt.

An der Uni Karlsruhe gibt es dazu ein Pubstomp (Klick). Gibt es hier jemanden aus der Region, der ebenfalls vor Ort sein wird?

Ich werde definitiv vorbeischauen und am Morgen dann nach Ludwigsburg zurückfahren 

lG


----------

